# IHS SCOTTISH BRANCH now established



## DeniseACH (Jul 30, 2012)

I am pleased to announce that a Scottish Branch of the IHS is now up and running. :2thumb:

We meet on the 3rd Sunday of each month at the Woodside Hotel, FK16 6AB at 7pm.

We have a number of speakers from the main IHS committee booked to come up and do talks as some of meetings this year and in the middle of booking some other exciting people to come and do talks. 

If you have any queries then please get in touch, if not then come along and meet us. 

Our facebook page can be found here: -https://www.facebook.com/groups/801083736584982/ where you can be kept up to date with what's going on. 

We look forward to seeing you at our meetings.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not even one reply Scotland you suck!!!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Nowhere near my neck of the woods but good luck from me :2thumb:


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

2 hours away and I'm not on facebook.

Sounds worth supporting though.

Any chance of regular updates on here please for those who are facebook dinosaurs like myself?


----------



## Vixon (Apr 15, 2014)

Khonsu said:


> Nowhere near my neck of the woods but good luck from me :2thumb:


Admittedly Doune is a bit out of the way. I'm originally from Stirling and still have family in the area and have always advocated Stirling as a good central location. However having an evening meet makes it totally out of the question. Say the meeting is 2 hours, half an hour to go collect my kids from a relative then around a 90 minute drive home isn't perfect on a school night for us. I'd have a better chance of attending if it was in Stirlng itself and in the afternoon.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to get to the next meeting (17th July is it?). 

I'm based in the Falkirk area if anyone could use a lift from there.


----------

